# Big Knees



## Happy Hobby Farmer (May 16, 2011)

Could someone post pictures of a younger (say between 5-10 months old) boer with big knees and one with normal knees for comparison?

I'd like to learn to see the difference between good, questionable and bad.

Thanks!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Goats should not have big(swollen) knees...

Do you have a goat that is questionable...can you post pics?


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

As Pam said they should not have swollen knees. It can be a sign of CAE and possibly other things.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

I agree with Logan and Pam. Does you doe have big/swollen knees?


----------



## Happy Hobby Farmer (May 16, 2011)

I'm not really asking about any goat in particular, just more so wondering how big is too big? I'm asking because I was at a show not too long ago and alot of the boers I was seeing, looked very knobby/big knee'd to me and they were placing well. So it got me to thinking, that maybe I don't know what a "big knee" is! I should also mention that is was younger stock, like mentioned in the 5-10 month range. They were also heavy built, so maybe the knees weren't big......I dunno, was hoping maybe someone had pictures for me to compare.
I'm suprised at how little info/pictures there are about this on the web.


----------



## Happy Hobby Farmer (May 16, 2011)

Like these, are these big knees?


----------



## Happy Hobby Farmer (May 16, 2011)

When I look at that photo again, I notice another thing; all the goats with what I consider big knees also have very short cannon bones like this fellow, so is it more just a confirmation thing rather then a possible CAE or infection?

I have no goats like this, but I also don't have any massive "show" boers, so nothing to compare to.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

They look big to me and the cannons do look short. I do not have or know about boers though.


----------



## Happy Hobby Farmer (May 16, 2011)

I know, its really got me wondering lol. :scratch: 
I can't find anything about knees in the breed standard either.


----------



## Happy Hobby Farmer (May 16, 2011)

And what about these?
(Okay this isn't a PB boer, but still!)


----------



## potentialfarm (Apr 11, 2011)

I know what you mean about the "big knees". My boer buckling- my 1st boer ever- purchased as a 3 month old, is now 8 months. His knees looked huge at first ( I was convinced I'd brought CAE in!). He's growing into them now. I'm thinking it has something to do w/the larger bone-structure? I'm used to my knobby-kneed Nubian kids ~ they're all legs & knees anyway! BUT...I'm used to what their knees should look like... I keep meaning to take pics of him (Boer) to post here...just don't want anyone to tell me he isn't as gorgeous as he appears to me! :wink:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

The big beautiful boer buck pictured ...seems to have an issue with his right knee... the other knee looks normal to me...

the second little kid ...looks to have a deficiency....as the legs too are crooked...the knees aren't swollen ...they are just pointy...

the 3rd kid does have a big knee there...but can't see the other one....but is young and may grow into them.... but they are a bit to big for my liking...

Boers... that have big sound structures and weight behind them... his or her genetics need to have big bones to carry that weight... it is great breeding and genetics that you see with the big boned animals ... looking at the big buck his left knee looks normal ...the other may of been from injury....don't know what has happened there....if you look below the knee there ...compare it to the other.... he is majorly swollen under the knee itself....... It is not normal and it would be a good idea to have a vet look at something like that... One swollen knee is not a norm....

Usually both knees will be swollen if they have CAE.. with any goat...you have to suspect and test for it...just to be on the safe side...

My goats are CAE free...and you are welcome to look at my website ...... http://www.tothboergoats.com/

there are alot of knee's there...LOL :wink: :thumb: My bucks are youngsters and not a year yet but... there are some older Does and Bucks so you can see what normal knee's of all ages look like.....

normally... a goat should not have swollen knee's.....


----------



## Happy Hobby Farmer (May 16, 2011)

potentialfarm said:


> I keep meaning to take pics of him (Boer) to post here...just don't want anyone to tell me he isn't as gorgeous as he appears to me! :wink:


LOL I know how you feel, I have a biased opinion about my goats too :laugh: .

Pam, thank you so much for clarifying that for me! Your goats are so lovely, they all make me :drool: .


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Pam, thank you so much for clarifying that for me! Your goats are so lovely, they all make me :drool: .


 Aww ..you are welcome... anytime... :thumb:


----------

